# 10 Commandments of the Kitchen



## cinesous (May 4, 2006)

What would your's include?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

#1 Clean up after yourself and sanitize all surfaces. Always. Every time.
#2 Keep your knives clean and sharp. Don't ask to borrow a knife.
#3 Keep chatter to a minimum. Only move your mouth if your hands are busy too.
#4 Don't use any more pots, pans or utensils than necessary.
#5 If you burn or scorch a pot, scrub it clean yourself. Soaking is useless and indicates your intention to leave it for someone else.
#6 If you spill something, clean it up immediately. (Karma has it that if you don't, the next spill will introduce your butt to the floor.)
#7 If someone is in the weeds, jump in to help (that includes the dishwasher.)
#8 Always wash your hands-especially after the bathroom, sneezing, coughing, scratching or brushing hair out of your eyes.
#9 Safe food temps are everyone's responsibility.
#10 Creativity is the chef's purview. Don't exercise yours unless he/she asks you for it.


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

#1 I dont care if you do have football in the morning, you dont leave till were all done
#2 Potwash will not stockpile clean plates at potwash
#3 Waitresses will not be found behind the cook line unless specifically asked to do so
#4 Dont mumble... i dont care what you are shouting... just dont mumble
#5 Fridge seals... CLEAN THEM OR DIE!
#6 if you use the last of something... at the very least let me know, better yet replace it!
#7 Time to lean... time to clean
#8 if you cut yourself do NOT wave the afflicted part around screaming... (has happened!)
#9 Dont ever EVER EVER!!! be late, especially if im waiting for you
#10 Steaks do not belong in the freezer, they dont last longer in there no matter what your mother told you


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Reminds me of The Rules of the Chef.
Some of you may have seen this, possibly with slight variations.

1. The Chef is always right. 
2. The Chef does not sleep, he / she rests. 
3. The Chef does not eat, he / she nourishes himself / herself. 
4. The Chef does not drink, he / she tastes. 
5. The Chef is never late, he / she is delayed. 
6. The Chef never leaves the service, he / she is called away. 
7. If you enter the Chef's office with your own ideas, you leave with his / hers. 
8. It is forbidden for chef's to have children, in order that their numbers should not increase. 
9. The Chef is always the Chef, even in his / her swimming costume. 
10. If you criticize the Chef, you criticize the Almighty. 
11. Chef is always spelled with a capital C.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

1.) Thou shalt not take smoking breaks during rush hour

I think thats about all I need


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

-IF YOU OPEN IT, CLOSE IT.
-IF YOU TURN IT ON, TURN IT OFF.
-IF YOU UN-LOCK IT, LOCK IT.
-IF YOU BREAK IT, REPAIR IT.
-IF YOU CAN’T FIX IT, GET SOMEONE WHO CAN.
-IF YOU BORROW IT, RETURN IT. (No! You may not use my knife.) 
-IF YOU USE IT, TAKE CARE OF IT. 
-IF YOU MAKE A MESS, CLEAN IT UP. YOUR MOTHER DOES NOT WORK HERE!
-IF YOU MOVE IT, PUT IT BACK.
-IF IT DOESN’T CONCERN YOU, DON’T MESS WITH IT.
-IF YOU DON’T KNOW, ASK HOW.
-FOOD THAT ARRIVES FIRST IS USED FIRST.
-NOTHING BELONGS ON THE FLOOR OTHER THAN YOUR FEET.
-THE KNIVES DO NOT GET STORED IN THE CHEF'S BACK. 
-ALWAYS REMEMBER THE DOOR IN TO THE KITCHEN SWINGS BOTH WAYS. YOU CAN BE PART OF THE PROBLEM OR PART OF THE SOLUTION. SO JUST THINK BEFORE YOU DO OR SAY.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rotfl......oh man.....had to reread it.....
THE KNIVES DO NOT GET STORED IN THE CHEF'S BACK

Gotta go return rentals, clean a kitchen and cook.....will be thinkin' of ten, very hard to get past this one.:lol::lol:


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

I actually have these posted in my kitchen. One of the first things my sous does with new hires is make them memorize them.


1. WASH YOUR G**-D****D HANDS!
2. Keep your station organized and clean as you go.
3. The words "its not my job" do not exist in this kitchen. It is your job.
4. If you need help, ask for help. If you see someone who needs help, help them.
5. Taste everything, yes. Chow down, no.
6. Respond to let us know you heard me. A simple "Heard, chef!" will do.
7. If you're not a cook, you do not belong on the line.
8. Never leave a knife pointed toward the edge of the counter.
9. No one... and I mean no one... not wait staff, not the sous chef, not the chef... goes home until the cleaning if finished. No exceptions.
10. WASH YOUR G**-D****D HANDS!


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

I think They've all been covered, but here's a few I would consider " strong suggestions" rather that "commandments"

-When pouring a shift drink, not offering one to the Chef may result in extra cleaning duties.
-Cooking the staff meal is not a chore, it's a privilege that comes with great rewards and respect
-If the Chef is still working, so are you -even if your station is clean.
-When you go into the ally to smoke -expel any residual smoke before you return, get a breath mint and WASH YOUR HANDS.
-Jokes can be funny, jokes about the Chef will inevitably get back to you and result in extra cleaning duties
-Cooks should not court more that two waitresses at a time, tears make Chefs angry.
-Whining also makes Chefs angry.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Well said.
That says it all for me


----------



## passthegravy (Jan 9, 2014)

BACKS.


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

Listen to your chef the first time


----------



## bada450r (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is my list.

1. Take direction

2. Focus on flawless execution

3. Communicate 

4. No whining

5. Pay attention to par levels

6. No negotiating with the Chef, unless it helps the team

7. Have fun

That's all I got so far


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

be humble


----------



## madkay1963 (Jun 20, 2014)

Label Label Label !


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Never pass a hand sink without washing up.

mimi


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

There used to be a sign above the main hand washing sink at a place that said something about if your 'on time' your late and how you should know 10 minutes after arriving everything that is on your station and backed up for your station. It was , of course, lengthier and more eloquent.


----------



## dave0949 (Mar 18, 2013)

The Chef is always right, even when sometimes he is possible wrong.....


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Dave0949 said:


> The Chef is always right, even when sometimes he is possible wrong.....


The chef wrong? That is impossible. I know one time I thought I was wrong,... but I was mistaken. :~)


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

Thou shall CLEAN...... everything....and then clean it again.

Thou shall NOT covet they neighbors knives....or use them without permission.

Thou shall NOT put your wet hands or utensils in the sugar or dry goods buckets.

Thou SHALL rotate stock.

Thou SHALL label and date all containers....correctly.

Thou shall ALWAYS be considerate and helpful with others.... if you are going to get something ask if anyone else needs something.

Thou will NOT sign for anything unless thou checkith the order first.

Thou SHALL_ make_ beer man take his empty kegs

Thou shall NEVER complain you are cold. If you are cold you are not working hard enough

and the most important.

Thou shall not have any other gods before the Pastry Chef.

so endith the lesson.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Sorry, I know I'm not supposed to be here, but :

Everything in this post is excellent advice for anybody who prepares food, in a professional kitchen or not. It also might apply to other professions, life even.

Ok, 3rd glass of wine, but thanks for this post!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

